

Apple financial indicators vs. all nations: Apple revenue exceeds Iraq's GDP - ott2
http://macromon.wordpress.com/2011/08/25/godspeed-steve-jobs-sad-day-for-the-gmm/

======
nraynaud
funny question: what would be the market cap of a country if it's GBP would be
the revenue?

